
Red Dawn Breaking Bad: email chain of US officials on covid19 (Jan28-Mar17) [pdf] - dirtyid
https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6879-2020-covid-19-red-dawn-rising/66f590d5cd41e11bea0f/optimized/full.pdf
======
dirtyid
Interesting insight into early concerns, analysis and predictions by subject
matter experts at the time. TL;DR: extracts from two points in time.

>Great Understatements in History:

>Napoleon's retreat from Moscow - "just a little stroll gone bad"

>Pompeii - "a bit of a dust storm"

>Hiroshima - "a bad summer heat wave"

>Wuhan- "just a bad flu season"

Jan28

>We are making every misstep leaders initially made in table -tops at the
outset of pandemic planning in 2006. We had systematically addressed all of
these and had a plan that would work - and has worked in Hong Kong/Singapore .
We have thrown 15 years of institutional learning out the window and are
making decisions based on intuition.

>Pilots can tell you what happens when a crew makes decisions based on
intuition rather than what their instruments are telling them.

>And we continue to push the stick forward...

Mar12

Relevant write up here:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/11/us/politics/coronavirus-r...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/11/us/politics/coronavirus-
red-dawn-emails-trump.html)

